# Best Slide-in Dog Box??



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good slide-in dog box?? I need to buy a new one & have looked at Mountaintop kennels, Deersking, and Kalispel. Does anyone have one of these three? If so, please don't hesitate to reply with the positives & negatives of each. Does anyone know of other companies that manufacture slide-in boxes??


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't know much about Kalispel, but looking at them on their website, they don't appear to be any where near the same quality as the Deerskin or Mountaintop boxes. I would rate Deerskin #1 in quality, but would rate Mountaintop #1 in getting your money's worth.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

dixiedog said:


> Can anyone suggest a good slide-in dog box?? ?


Ainley


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I would second Ron Ainley. I have a 2 hole slide in and it is great. 

www.ainleykennels.com


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

I have an Ainley 2 hole with storage on top. Well made. Have had it 2 years now and still looks new and very pleased with it. Dog holes are large enough for big dogs and they are very cool and comfortable. Down here in the deep south that means a lot in 95 degree weather. I get compliments on the box all the time. It was a little more than some lower quality boxes but I feel it was worth the money. They also hold their value better for later resale.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

John and Ben are super guys. A very Good product from what I have seen.

Eddie Sullivan with Deerskin is VERY VERY helpful as well.

Hard to beat Ainley as well. I think each of these guys would tell you that you could not go wrong with any of the three.

Just out of curiosity, does anybody have any Deerskin, Ainley or MTCK 2 hole slide in pics they could post (other than what is on website)

Thanks


----------



## Kyle W (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mountain Top*

I do not have an experience with any others so i am speaking only from what i have experienced my self. I have a Mountain Top 2 hole slide that i had built to my dimensions. I had a water tank placed in between the kennels to keep that walls cool during summer months when i fill it with ice. I love my box. The guys at Mountain top where great to work with. I have the up most respect for the work they did. All the welds are solid and the reinforcement they did on my lid is great. I will buy from them again when i need to upgrade!!!!

kyle


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

I spent extensive time researching all facets of construction and other characteristics of slide-ins and their is no body close to Ainley for the money. They really have the best box for the price. This is not based solely on opinion, but extensive product research and looking at all manufacturers.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

Chad Wilson said:


> John and Ben are super guys. A very Good product from what I have seen.
> 
> Eddie Sullivan with Deerskin is VERY VERY helpful as well.
> 
> ...


Here's my Mountain Top.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a slide in DeerSkin 2 hole for my Suburban. It is the best that I have ever seen for SUV use.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Here is mine from MountainTop.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I also vote for Ainley.... we had a 2-hole slide in and it was great...... we bought another dog and bought a 3-hole Ainley. Ainley's products are top notch!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

TheBear said:


> Chad Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > John and Ben are super guys. A very Good product from what I have seen.
> ...


OK I'm jealous.

Question is I did the math on this and even though I have been in the classification of "stout but stoopid" nearly all my life, this dude is a bit more than I'm prepared to hoist by my ownself. So how do you go about removing it if the need arises, (I sometimes need to haul tires home for the new house) or is it basically a one shot- slide in?

Not the brightest bulb in the chandelier regards

George


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

George Clooney said:


> TheBear said:
> 
> 
> > Chad Wilson said:
> ...


My ainley weighs about 300lbs. I made a set of sawhorses that are slightly below the height of the tailgate when opened. I can use those sliders you find at Lowes or Home Depot and put them under the box and slide it out by myself on the sawhorses and load back. You can usually lift one side, but not the whole box at once. 

Or you get a buddy to help. But the sawhorses work well. Saw some sawhorses at lowes, (adjustable) for $35 that hold 1200lbs.

Jeff


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Mistyriver,
Even though you have your Mountain Top in the back of your truck you look like you still have a lot of bed room... Is that a long bed truck or standard?


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

David2 said:


> Mistyriver,
> Even though you have your Mountain Top in the back of your truck you look like you still have a lot of bed room... Is that a long bed truck or standard?



It is a 6 1/2 foot bed. There's about 3' 4" left to the tailgate. The box itself is about 36" deep. If I need to haul anything long when the dogs are not in it I just open a door and that lets me haul lumber etc... without taking the box out. I just leave the tailgate up. I have hauled 8ft A-frame ladders and 10' ft material with ease. If I do need to take the box out I bought a Electric Hoist from Northern tool for about $79.00 and my son made a steel bracket that fits on top of the box and hooks on to the handles and I just lift it up and drive out from under it. Works great when I do need to take it out.

Bill


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

I have the deluxe double (think that is what it is called) and couldn't be happier for a two hole. Got a great deal on it and it works great for my hunting truck.


----------



## huntingretriever1 (Nov 22, 2005)

What is the company name of the fiberglass dog box maker? Thery make boxes and trailers.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

huntingretriever1 said:


> What is the company name of the fiberglass dog box maker? Thery make boxes and trailers.


http://www.fiber-pro.com/Default.htm


----------



## huntingretriever1 (Nov 22, 2005)

roxie said:


> huntingretriever1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the company name of the fiberglass dog box maker? Thery make boxes and trailers.
> ...



That was it. Thanks.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

The box hasn't been out since the day we put it in. It took 4 guys to put it there. My solution is 5 x 8 trailer that I haul my 4 wheeler on. If I need to haul something, I just use it. I fabricate some training equipment in my spare time, so I haul some steel on it just about every week. If you needed to, you can remove 2 bolts and take the box out (leaving the drawer unit) and haul on top of the drawers. It's actually easier on me to just use the trailer because I don't want to clean all of my junk out of the box.




Bubba said:


> TheBear said:
> 
> 
> > Chad Wilson said:
> ...


----------



## jsmoriss (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I've been searching for the right dog box, and just can't find the perfect one... My problem is the usual 48" is too wide for my vehicle -- a 2007 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. I could _just_ fit two Kalispel Large aluminum dog boxes at 32" deep x 22" wide (44" total) x and 26" tall. This is also about the smallest size my dog (a 75 lbs Chessie) could comfortably fit in. It's hard to tell, but the Kalispel doesn't seem to have much ventilation, and this worries me for the summer.

The Winger Zinger folks are coming out with a smaller box, which looks to have better ventilation, but at 30x21x24, it's too small. I even went and bought a Midwest wire crate with those sizes to make sure.

The alternative is a custom double box, like this one from kustomkrates (they're two boxes connected), but that'll run me just under the 3k! Too rich for me.










Can anyone suggest two single dog boxes, about the same size as the Kalispel Large, but with better ventilation?

Thanks,
js.


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Might check out Bitter Creek boxes from central ok. I've seen some of there boxes and they are very nice also.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I think Ainley's standard single box is 22" wide x 36" deep x 25" high and they can make whatever size you want.

I have been looking at the Midwest crates that are 21" wide that are meant to go in a Suburban.

John Lash


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Midwest "Solutions" is a side by side wire crate that is 36Lx 21W x 26H. Would that work?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

jsmoriss, 

Where are you located?


----------



## retrvrs (Jan 5, 2009)

Shamrock Dog Boxes...Mr Dave Estabrook
http://www.shamrockdogbox.com/


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a MTCK similar to The Bear's, but a 3 hole (thanks for sharing your ideas). They put it in with a forklift. The drawer system (left side) will hold 3 mini zingers and the right side will hold all my other stuff. I had 2 sets of louvers on each side for added vent (Florida). I really like it, but plan to get a topper sometime down the road.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

TheBear said:


> Here's my Mountain Top.


Dear Santa,

One of these would look beautiful in the bed of my Titan. Just how "good" do I have to be?

Getting better all the time,

Kev

P. S. Yeah, I know ... get back to work.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is a very nice three hole with a lot of storage built by Randy Whittaker. The entire system it built out of Stainless Steel, the right or larger drawer holds three full size Zinger Wingers, stick men, shot gun, the other is for collars etc. The back storage has a 15 gallon water tank, two huge storage bens for bumpers etc. All the latches for the doors on the kennels, front drawers use slam latches like you see on a fire truck.


----------



## JDoolittle (May 17, 2011)

Ainley - All the way - It's a well built box and a classy look all to itself!!


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

I worked at a custom aluminium and ss shop and we made all kinds of stuff for people, might be a little higher priced, but you can get exactly what you want (and maybe some better ideas) and top quality. Just look around at fab shops till you find one that does allot of specialty work, like boats ect. I saw a guy build a 3 dimensional elk head w/antlers out of copper sheet, wish I still had a picture, it was incredible!!


----------

